
Show HN: I'm writing an ebook about adventure and giving it away for free - wheresclark
http://www.adventureplaybook.com
======
danthewireman
If you've got something that I can do with a wife, a 6-year-old, and that
won't make me lose my job or blow through my savings, I'm interested.
Otherwise, I'd just be reading fantasy.

~~~
wheresclark
Hi there,

I am still mapping out the 100 different adventures and plan on having a range
spanning a bunch of skill and difficulty levels. So hopefully you will find
some that you can take your wife and a six year old on.

There are so many adventures out there though that I could write an entire
book on "100 Adventure To Take Your Wife and Child On". If enough people want
it anyway.

The other aim of my book is to spark ideas for adventure. So perhaps, even if
you don't find something you like, it might prompt you to think of something
similar that's adapted to your needs.

~~~
RobAley
I think you might do well with the "100 Adventures To Take Your Wife and Child
On". There are many adventure type books out there (none as good as your's
will be, of course!), but most of us married-with-kids types will pass them up
as we'll automatically decide its not relevant to us (and the lucky few
without kids may already have bought the other books!).

Selling "the dream" to people with kids is something few try, and it's a very
large market.

~~~
wheresclark
I'm starting to see this more and more. Thanks :)

------
henryaj
I love the look of this. A small suggestion: why not challenge the notion of
'adventure'? From the site copy, I'm thinking you'll be writing mostly about
scenic voyages abroad. It would be cool to see some city adventures documented
as well (e.g. urbexing, underground scenes, the kind of stuff not usually
covered in travel guides).

~~~
kwx
You mean something like: [http://www.ninjito.com](http://www.ninjito.com)
[http://sleepycity.net](http://sleepycity.net) etc?

~~~
Casseres
Awesome links! Thanks!

sleepycity has the best noscript I've ever seen:

    
    
      While sleepycity will (mostly) function without javascript, your experience will be improved by enabling JS for this site. Only google analytics is embedded, which you're already blocking anyway if you value your privacy. Suggested firefox add-ons: Adblock edge, noscript, request policy, betterprivacy. Save money, time, CPU cycles, electricity and tell advertisers to fuck themselves.

------
fbr
Interesting, but you should probably add an example on your landing page.

~~~
wheresclark
I'm still writing the structure of the book, but as soon as I can, I will post
an example adventure on the landing page for sure.

------
guynamedloren
Clark, this is a neat idea. I signed up.

A bit off topic, but what tools (if any) are you using to write, publish and
distribute the ebook? Are you using version control, by chance?

~~~
wheresclark
I'm still in the 'butchers paper and lots of planning' phase of the book so
have not yet chosen a suitable publishing tool. If you've got any suggestions
I'd love to take a look. I've not yet decided about version control, but it's
probably a smart idea.

~~~
danthewireman
Check out Scrivener. I've written a number of books on it, and it's the best
way I've found to contain and organize a gazillion different ideas.

~~~
wheresclark
Scrivener has been suggested by a few people now. Time to check it out me
thinks.

------
dturnbull
Registered. Just came back from an eight-month backpacking trip. Looking for
something a little more unique though. :)

~~~
wheresclark
Awesome. I guarantee you'll find some unique stuff in the book.

